# solor kiln built now questions



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Reserched solor kilns and built one, its an attic with a glass roof basically. Installing thermostat controlled fans but couldn't find any info on what temp to set them to come on. This thing will get up to 150 degrees and am concerned about case harding and drying to fast. First charge will be 5 quarter oak, 300 bf.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I would let the fans run constantly, or shut them off at night for 4-6 hours if it cools off to ambient temp.


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine run constantly, the cool down at night helps releave the stress in the wood and you will have less degrade


----------

